# Girls in forum?



## slncuber21 (Dec 28, 2007)

i was just wondering if i was the only girl here, sorry if i offended anybody by this comment.....


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there's Dene, at least.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 28, 2007)

Dyste said:


> I'm pretty sure there's Dene, at least.


Dene is a girl?

I kinda assumed we're all guys here 
not sure why. I do it in general though, not just these forums because it's the cube... All people I meet on the internet are somehow male in my head :s


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope so. Or else, well, I'm gonna get a thrashing on here.


----------



## aznblur (Dec 28, 2007)

Guy
In
Real
Life

No offense, thats just often the case. 

Many
Men
Online
Role
Playing
Girls


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2007)

If you're not referring to a specific age, I think there are quite a few.

Also, my daughters (and sometimes my wife) participate in the weekly competitions here, even though they aren't members and rarely ever read the forum (usually just the stuff I point out to them occasionally). My daughters are 8 and 7 years old. They're pretty slow cubers so far, but slowly improving.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2007)

Dyste said:


> I'm pretty sure there's Dene, at least.



Lol, yea I'm such a girl aren't I? Na sorry, badmephisto has it right. The name is pronounced the same as Dean, which is generally a guys name... I assume that kind of threw you off? Unless you're not from an English speaking country, in which case that probably wouldn't help either way  . Don't worry, I won't give you a thrashing, if you saw my hair you'd probably think I looked like a girl too  (you would never see it though, I always wear a cap...)

EDIT: Oh, my avatar probably doesn't help either ^^ Julia rules! Maybe I'll change it to Roger Jr. or Kazuya....


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

Haha. My apologies. I'm from an English-speaking country. Well, I kind of assumed from the avatar and the arrangement of stuffed animals, along with the syntax, spelling, and grammar obsession. Most guys don't care too much about the latter stuff. Or so it seems.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 28, 2007)

We should start a thread for guys with hair that looks like girl's  Mines currently in a ponytail.
More on topic, yea I just picture everyone as a male too, I don't know any girls really interested in the cube...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 29, 2007)

Odd, about half the people that show up to my school's club is female.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

Dyste said:


> Haha. My apologies. I'm from an English-speaking country. Well, I kind of assumed from the avatar and the arrangement of stuffed animals, along with the syntax, spelling, and grammar obsession. Most guys don't care too much about the latter stuff. Or so it seems.



Lol yea, I'm a girl at heart, does that also make me a lesbian? I wouldn't complain if I was allowed in the girls locker room  . As for the grammar etc, I have no idea why, I've always just liked things to be neat (hence the teddy arrangement  ).


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 29, 2007)

i tried getting my sister into cubing but she doesn't care at all. I solve the cube in front of her in the speed of light, and she likes it, she is impressed, but if i tell her its easy and that she should try herself, shes just like meh, and doesnt even bother to touch it. Instead she goes on facebook and messages stupid stuff to her stupid friends. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

badmephisto said:


> i tried getting my sister into cubing but she doesn't care at all. I solve the cube in front of her in the speed of light, and she likes it, she is impressed, but if i tell her its easy and that she should try herself, shes just like meh, and doesnt even bother to touch it. Instead she goes on facebook and messages* stupid stuff to her stupid friends*. Unbelievable.



LMAO. A perfectly reasonable statement, of course. I've done the same (with guys that I know). I'm always like "It's easy" and they're all like "I could never do that". Morons. I've convinced a few to try it, and now they see how easy it really is. Soon I think I may even have 5 decent cubers here...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Odd, about half the people that show up to my school's club is female.


Is that because you call you and your girlfriend a club?


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 29, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, about half the people that show up to my school's club is female.
> ...



LOL OUCH! Stefan is clearly unhappy about the Yish thing being over, he needs his dose of drama


----------



## Lofty (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, look on the bright side. At least Stefan is confident in your ability to get a girlfriend.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

haha, so yea pretty much a handful or two of girls on the forum, thats nice.... why do people think only guys can solve the cube? its probably because of the 'blonde at heart' stuff.... *sigh* oh well...

i tried to get my friend to solve the cube today and she didnt even look interested... on the other hand, i did teach another friend how to do it


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 29, 2007)

Most of those guys use a method made by a girl.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 29, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, about half the people that show up to my school's club is female.
> ...



Hm, I don't have a girlfriend, no. We have about six-seven people, but only one other person than myself has competed officially (Noah Ehrich).


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

I have tons of friends that cube that are female. I don't know of many females on here though. Isn't that weird that it is mostly males that find the cube fascinating?


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

^ yeah i was wondering that too.. 

(off-topic) 
pjk, would you happen to know if they are having the us open (or whatever its called) in Chicago in '08? if you had info it would be great, seeing as i will go to it if it happens....


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

jeff081692 said:


> Most of those guys use a method made by a girl.



Oh, you know that is such a good point. I can't believe it! Never mind, Miss Fridrich is in no way inferior (in cubing terms) to us males, unlike the majority of females, who are either inferior, or just aren't interested. If you keep on working at it Miss sln, you could be the top female cuber in the world!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 29, 2007)

pjk said:


> I have tons of friends that cube that are female. I don't know of many females on here though. Isn't that weird that it is mostly males that find the cube fascinating?



I can say that about a bunch of other activities too, like StarCraft for example (another male-dominated activity, at the pro levels anyway).


----------



## Dyste (Dec 29, 2007)

She'll have to go through Miss Dzoan first.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I have a lot more competition to get through to be the top male  . I don't think that she has too much to complain about


----------



## Lofty (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea I think I have only heard of one female progamer and I have never seen her play.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, they'll only get better. You might need to wait until they retire. (It might be a while.)


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 29, 2007)

well its the same thing with women and their fascination of say... physics or computer science or math... And we already saw that most of us here also have passion for some form of those 3 that I mentioned...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 29, 2007)

jeff081692 said:


> Most of those guys use a method made by a girl.



No they don't.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you mean Stefan?


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 29, 2007)

Jessica Fridrich, I must admit, is not a female from the beginning (even on her site it signs "Jerry Fridrich").

I saw the picture of each competitor at WC1982 in a book (the US guys were looking at them), including Fridrich in there. Later when I was doing the 42 cubes marathon, Rhodri and Rowe were talking about it, trying to distract me xD


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> ^ yeah i was wondering that too..
> 
> (off-topic)
> pjk, would you happen to know if they are having the us open (or whatever its called) in Chicago in '08? if you had info it would be great, seeing as i will go to it if it happens....


Doubtful, as we had it there earlier this year (June). However, the place is undecided right now.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 29, 2007)

Harris Chan said:


> Jessica Fridrich, I must admit, is not a female from the beginning (even on her site it signs "Jerry Fridrich").
> 
> I saw the picture of each competitor at WC1982 in a book (the US guys were looking at them), including Fridrich in there. Later when I was doing the 42 cubes marathon, Rhodri and Rowe were talking about it, trying to distract me xD



waaaait wait wait... WHAT?!


----------



## CorwinShiu (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, I've heard this before that Jessica Fridrich was a male first and I didn't believe it and I still don't need it. Where are the pictures? :confused:

Always, I got 5 of my friends that are girls to learn how to cube; only one of them manges to sub-1. :/ Girls are vastly underrepresented in the cubing community.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 29, 2007)

I have taught one girl how to cube and she caught on very quickly. (yay UF honors students) but she didn't stick with it and I never see her anymore. The rest of the girls I know have no interest in learning how to solve the cube.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 29, 2007)

CorwinShiu said:


> Okay, I've heard this before that Jessica Fridrich was a male first and I didn't believe it and I still don't need it. Where are the pictures? :confused:
> 
> Always, I got 5 of my friends that are girls to learn how to cube; only one of them manges to sub-1. :/ Girls are vastly underrepresented in the cubing community.



I don't think you meant "always". Anyway, I don't believe that females have much of an interest in such things. I doubt even those in sciences would. The majority seem more intent on providing a good management of the aesthetics of their appearance, oddly intrigued by fashion, boys, and things of that nature. Or, otherwise, they're just extremely lazy and like to eat and sleep.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dene said:


> jeff081692 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of those guys use a method made by a girl.
> ...




haha! i will work on it ok Dene?  just for you lol


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

pjk said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ yeah i was wondering that too..
> ...



darn it, will a competition be anywhere near IL? sometime? im really desperate as you can tell... lol


----------



## Bryan (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> darn it, will a competition be anywhere near IL? sometime? im really desperate as you can tell... lol



There'll be another one in Minnesota sometime this year.... there's a direct flight from O'Hare to Rochester.

E-mail [email protected] if you want to be kept in the loop.


----------



## Annica (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> i was just wondering if i was the only girl here, sorry if i offended anybody by this comment.....



You're not the only one. We are not so many girls in cubing, it feels like a boys club sometimes.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 29, 2007)

So far there has been 4 girls in this forum including me.
I've gotten few girls in to cubing at my school. One of them was just jealous to me so she learned to solve the cube just to show that she could do it too, one just saw me doing the cube and thought it was cool and wated to do it too (hope she sticks with the cube little longer) and yhe last one is my sister.


----------



## pjk (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> darn it, will a competition be anywhere near IL? sometime? im really desperate as you can tell... lol


There will also be one in Denver, CO on April 12th. Details are being lined out.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

*sigh* i dont think i can go to one unless it's in Illinois, Ohio, or Indiana. my parent wouldnt want to go somewhere far away from IL


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 29, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> *sigh* i dont think i can go to one unless it's in Illinois, Ohio, or Indiana. my parent wouldnt want to go somewhere far away from IL



I have the same problem.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a girl, too. I never gave it much thought before, but I guess we're totally outnumbered.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

Dyste said:


> The majority seem more intent on providing a good management of the aesthetics of their appearance, oddly intrigued by fashion, boys, and things of that nature. Or, otherwise, they're just extremely lazy and like to eat and sleep.



Exactly! I like to say "slaves of modern stereotypes". Pff, they make me sick >_>


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 30, 2007)

abbra, we girls gotta stick together! lol


----------



## Dyste (Dec 30, 2007)

Dene said:


> Lol yea, I'm a girl at heart, does that also make me a lesbian? *I wouldn't complain if I was allowed in the girls locker room  .* As for the grammar etc, I have no idea why, I've always just liked things to be neat (hence the teddy arrangement  ).



Of course, I suppose that would be the exception to your beliefs.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2007)

One of the reasons for cubers to be mostly men is that men tend to get addicted easier.

Another reason would be that cubing has a math aspect and more men than women are "beta"-types (meaning math/science oriented)

But there are lots of exceptions to this rule. The Dutch have some cube-mothers (Maria Oey, Grada Ooms) and my niece is quite fast (sub 45). At the Lyon Open (first one this year, not the winter edition) there were a lot of girls and the same is true for Polish Open.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Another reason would be that cubing has a math aspect and more men than women are "beta"-types (meaning math/science oriented)


Nonsense! It's mostly historical and social incidence. But I should write an essay on that rather than arguing here. 

Anyhow, I taught something like 5 girls at Math Camp, and a few more indirectly (or not alone). One girl was even thoroughly opposed to cubing; she knew how to solve one by the end of the month. 

(And I think we've also established that there are half a dozen girls in this forum...)


----------



## guusrs (Jan 2, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Jessica Fridrich, I must admit, is not a female from the beginning (even on her site it signs "Jerry Fridrich").
> 
> I saw the picture of each competitor at WC1982 in a book (the US guys were looking at them), including Fridrich in there. Later when I was doing the 42 cubes marathon, Rhodri and Rowe were talking about it, trying to distract me xD



Harris, Stefan,

Steff may be right! Most of us do use a system invented by a girl. Let me explain:
In the Netherlands that same Fridrich method, cross+4pairs+OLL+PLL, was called the Treep-Dockhorn method, officially published in 1981 by Frans Schiereck. The inventers are Kurt Dockhorn and Anneke Treep, one of the founders of the dutch cubist club CFF in 1981. Anneke was a 16-year-old girl then. They probably invented the system early 1981 and probably before Jiri Fridrich (that was his official name in Budapest 1982) and Mirek Goljan did. 

In 1996 or 1997 Jessica put her system on the internet and probably she was the first who published such an advanced system and made it available to the world. That's why we call it the Fridrich system these days. 

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2008)

Just to show that there are lots of girls in official competitions a made a small collection of photo-links (thansk Gilles):

http://lh5.google.com/gillesvdp/RzNZhcKkrzI/AAAAAAAAAIY/gDJnG7dyx2c/World%20Championship%202007%20Budapest%20-%20010.JPG?imgmax=912
http://lh6.google.com/gillesvdp/RzN...ampionship 2007 Budapest - 011.JPG?imgmax=912
http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/docs/pictures/polish_open_2007/Polish_Open_2007_022_small.jpg
http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/docs/pictures/polish_open_2007/Polish_Open_2007_103_small.jpg
http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/docs/pictures/lyon_open_2007/Lyon_Open_2007_018_small.jpg


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 5, 2008)

Photoshopped!!!!


----------



## hdskull (Jan 6, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Just to show that there are lots of girls in official competitions a made a small collection of photo-links (thansk Gilles):
> 
> http://lh5.google.com/gillesvdp/RzNZhcKkrzI/AAAAAAAAAIY/gDJnG7dyx2c/World%20Championship%202007%20Budapest%20-%20010.JPG?imgmax=912
> http://lh6.google.com/gillesvdp/RzN...ampionship 2007 Budapest - 011.JPG?imgmax=912
> ...



I can't look at the first 2 pictures ?

In the 3rd picture, the 2 girls on the right seems more like models/cheerleaders, and we should have them at competitions more often. 
Also, what's the program used to produce the results image ?

In the 4th picture, Arnaud's just showing how popular he is with girls. 

Last picture shows the point, female cuber, haha.


Last year, at my school not many people solves the cube, nowadays EVERYONE knows how to solve the cube, haha. That includes many girls, they just know how, but they don't want to get faster.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2008)

The first two pictures are from gilles picassa album. You can download them and then view them (picassa is weird). On the pictures are the "mothers" (Grada Ooms, Maria Oey and Gilles mother)

The third picture indeed has dancers and cheerleaders, but also female cubers. The dancers and cheerleaders were a lot of fun to watch (Polish Open 2007)

The girls on the fourth picture are much to young for me, but it was weird that so many wanted my autograph

The fifth picture is from the Lyon Open 2007 and there were some fast female cubers over there.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 7, 2008)

Hahaha I see. I still can't see the pictures, maybe they are set on private.

Do you guys know what program was used for this?


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 7, 2008)

today i got my sister interested into cube for few brief seconds. She never attempted to solve it before, and I just attempted to teach her the entire F2L right away in a span of about 5 minutes  The amazing thing is that I think she got it  She doesn't really understand yet how to do the 4th slot (because you need to hide the corner in a way as to not destroy the 3 slots you already filled), but it's almost there! I'm pretty impressed right now  The problem needs to be approached carefully, because anytime i say the word "algorithm" and "learn" in the same sentence, she tells me to screw myself and goes out of the room. Anyone has some subtle synonyms for "algorithm" or "learn"?


----------



## Dyste (Jan 7, 2008)

algorithm="sequence"
learn="know"/"look into"/"engrain into [your] mind"


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Anyone has some subtle synonyms for "algorithm" or "learn"?


Try "cookie" and "eat".


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah... so you've struck the gender-based language barrier. 

First, understand that when your sister tells you to screw yourself she doesn't mean it literally. She is fulfilling an important role as your sibling by keeping your male ego in check and preparing you for future relationships. I no longer have to tell my brother to screw himself because his wife and daughter do it on a regular basis. So next time your sister says that to you, just say "Thank you." 

I understand that the word "algorithm" is intimidating. "Move" or "move sequence" would be more appropriate. 

And while you could euphemize the word "learn" with "memorize," I don't think you really have to address the concept. Ask her to "_do _X," not to "_learn _X". It will incorporate itself into her memory of its own accord, and if your sister prefers to believe that happens via osmosis, then let her.


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2008)

I think Miss abbracadiabra has made it clear to all of us men out there: Women are a strange animal.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 9, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Hahaha I see. I still can't see the pictures, maybe they are set on private.
> 
> Do you guys know what program was used for this?



Does anyone know ?


----------



## K8 (Jan 10, 2008)

heyyy, I have exactly the same photo!and exactly the same question with you...anyway, another girl here!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't men have evolution on their side? Men, being the hunter/gatherer gender have more developed visual/spacial intelligence due to evolution, thus giving them an advantage.

At least that's what I've always been told..please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it is pretty even.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 10, 2008)

It has been proven though that women are, on average, better than men at tracking multiple indistinct moving objects amongst a group of objects that look exactly the same (thank you Exploratorium and US Nationals 2006) ;-)

So in theory women speedcubers should be able to "look ahead" better than men during F2L since the problem is made much easier as all pieces on the cube are distinct.

I think it would tie. Maybe men, on average, can visualize better than women, on average. But women, on average, should be able to track multiple F2L pieces better than men, on average.

I don't see a clear advantage to either side, and this is assuming there are strong differences in the visual/tracking abilities of men and women, for the average person. This may not even be true in the first place, which would mean people are fairly equal, on average, anyway.

Chris


----------



## Schvetlana (Oct 30, 2008)

IM A GIRL!!!! 

lol


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 30, 2008)

Schvetlana said:


> IM A GIRL!!!!
> 
> lol


me toooooooooo


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 30, 2008)

You people don't know what I am, for I am unknown.


----------



## shelley (Oct 31, 2008)

I hardly think the fact that you're female was that important that you had to bump a *9 month old* topic. Look at the dates before posting, please.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2008)

shelley said:


> I hardly think the fact that you're female was that important that you had to bump a *9 month old* topic. Look at the dates before posting, please.



Hey... I'd rather have this than creating a duplicate thread. At least she was sensible and used the search function (or dug through threads to find a good one)


----------



## pjk (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with bumping an old thread.... new people have new opinions. Although the 'opinion' left here was kind of worthless, but still.

Like Dan said, I'd rather see an old topic bumped than a duplicate thread.


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2008)

I vote for an automatic lock on threads with, say, 3 weeks since the last post. A request could be made to bring back an old thread.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 31, 2008)

shelley said:


> I hardly think the fact that you're female was that important that you had to bump a *9 month old* topic. Look at the dates before posting, please.



what's wrong with you? you've been harsh on random people all week long.


----------



## pjk (Oct 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> I vote for an automatic lock on threads with, say, 3 weeks since the last post. A request could be made to bring back an old thread.


Why do people hate when an old topic is bumped? What is wrong with it?


----------



## shelley (Oct 31, 2008)

There's a reason this thread was dead for 9 months. It's not topical anymore. If someone had bumped this thread with a new discussion point or hypothesis on why they think there are so few girls on this forum, I wouldn't have minded so much. Simply announcing "I'm a girl!" adds nothing of value to the discussion and is something you can do in the introduction forum.

We used to tell people off when they bumped month old topics to answer questions that had already been answered. This is the same kind of thing.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

What if the father/mother of Schvetlana and Sa967St followed this thread 9 months ago, just had daughters and this is there way to announce it?

Just in case that guess is actually correct (): Congratulations!

Seriously, I don't see anything wrong with bumping an old thread. If someone wants to tell everyone she is a girl, go right ahead and do so.

On a very serious note, could someone please explain to me when I should call a female a girl and when I should call her a woman?
Nobody calls a 30 year old man a boy, but I often say "girl" when "woman" would maybe be more appropriate. It is not as easy as > 18 years old is it? And girlfriend is obviously something different than woman friend, but is it weird when two 60 year olds call each other boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> On a very serious note, could someone please explain to me when I should call a female a girl and when I should call her a woman?
> Nobody calls a 30 year old man a boy, but I often say "girl" when "woman" would maybe be more appropriate. It is not as easy as > 18 years old is it? And girlfriend is obviously something different than woman friend, but is it weird when two 60 year olds call each other boyfriend/girlfriend?



[temporary thread hijack]

Usually you hear "man" or "woman" for people who are over 18, or at least over 20 or 21. It's not too uncommon to hear "boy" or "girl" used in a flirtatious way when people are older, probably up to about 40 or so. Say if a 30 year old man comes up to a 30 year old woman and wants to be flirtatious there is at least a small chance he could say "hey girl" or something to that effect. As to the effectiveness of using this as your pickup line I won't get into that ;-) , but I don't think it would sound linguistically odd for English to hear that phrase in that context.

As to older people (over 60) I think the flirtatious part would mean it wouldn't be odd to hear "boy" or "girl" but people this old, if they are married, I think would tend to use standard terms of endearment like "honey" or something like that. At least that's why my grandparents do.

In short, call a woman a "girl" if you want to flirt with her and she knows you're flirting. If you call a woman a girl in a non-flirtatious situation she will most likely find it slightly insulting/offensive, as if you are looking down on her. However, I've met some women who find the term "girl" slightly downgrading or insulting in all situations. So if you plan to call a woman a girl you might want to make sure that she is also kind of flirty. At least that's how I see it.

[/ temporary thread hijack]

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Summarized:
Below 18: Use girl whether I am flirting or not
18-40: Use girl when flirting, use woman when not ......... hypothetical
> 40: Use woman normally, honey when married, girl when flirting

I guess I was rightfully using girl all along 

Thanks Chris! And a big "Hi girls" to girls of all ages on this forum


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2008)

Mr van Galen: paedophile?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> On a very serious note, could someone please explain to me when I should call a female a girl and when I should call her a woman?
> Nobody calls a 30 year old man a boy, but I often say "girl" when "woman" would maybe be more appropriate. It is not as easy as > 18 years old is it? And girlfriend is obviously something different than woman friend, but is it weird when two 60 year olds call each other boyfriend/girlfriend?




*sigh* i thought we'd been through this. remember the rules we went over?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mr van Galen: paedophile?


Please don't ever say such a thing again, not even with a smilie



CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > On a very serious note, could someone please explain to me when I should call a female a girl and when I should call her a woman?
> ...


I keep forgetting the rules. Maybe we should simplify them to:
* Flirting is always allowed, unless any of the persons involve object
* When in a relationship, you make rules with all the persons involved
* When you break rules....... Never done that


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2008)

Flirting is allowed with people so young though? I mean, you have to set a limit.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> Flirting is allowed with people so young though? I mean, you have to set a limit.



Misa (the girl from Eriks 7.08 video) started flirting with me before Erik.
Erik, Joël and I have been flirting with 3 16 year old girls before.

Maybe you and I have a different understanding of flirting, but for me flirting is "all talk, no action" so I don't see a reason not to have some harmless fun. I know the limits much better than some of those 15 and 16 year old girls (a good reason to stop the flirting)

But just so you don't get confused and so I don't get a "player" image again:
sub 18: smalltalk
18-25: sometimes interesting, but still to young
25-30: ding ding ding
30-40: sometimes interesting, but mostly to settled
sup 40: Hi mom


----------



## Erik (Nov 1, 2008)

Dene: hypocrit?  

Anyway, like PJK and AVG say. It's better to have 1 thread that's bumped (no matter how old) than 1 closed thread and a new one imho. If it's bumped it sometimes means that it just got ON topic again instead of old. 
In this case, I could personally not care less. The message of more girls on the forum is a big hooraaaay already 

And the girl calling thing.
Yesterday evening I was doing a demo for about the biggest group of hotels together in the world. They had a cube challenge and I had to teach each table some tricks in 2 min per table.
So after that the host asked me on the stage, was there some talent here?
There was indeed, on the table in the middle there was a girl who was pretty good! (she must've been about 35), the host replied: you call her a girl??
My reply: oh come on, she doesn't look that old does she?  

Anyway, even when 'girl' is not the right word to choose, when chosen smartly it can give some smiles on peoples faces (side note: [proud] apparently I cracked everyone up by saying that [/proud]  ) More about the demo later.

Keep the girls coming to here! (it's up to you how you read this...)


----------



## Dene (Nov 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But just so you don't get confused and so I don't get a "player" image again:
> sub 18: smalltalk
> 18-25: sometimes interesting, but still to young
> 25-30: ding ding ding
> ...



Ah, well this is much clearer. You call it flirting, but surely small talk isn't such?

Erik: I hope no one could ever call me a hypocrite.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mr van Galen: paedophile?



I can't expect you, someone who often points out your lack of understanding of social customs, to understand how much negative stigma is associated with this word, but what I can do is tell you to never use it (even jokingly) to describe someone you ever want to talk to again.

Anyway, technically speaking, Wikipedia says that "[a]s a medical diagnosis, it is defined as a psychological disorder in which an adult experiences a sexual preference for prepubescent children." Note 'sexual preference' (i.e. a pedophile would be more attracted to small children than, say, 25-year-olds) and 'prepubescent' (which is more like under-13 than under-18). Finding a 16-year-old girl hot isn't pedophilia; consistently thinking 8-year-olds are is.


----------



## Dene (Nov 1, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Mr van Galen: paedophile?
> ...



Ok first of all, it wasn't a joke at all, I was completely serious. I wasn't calling anyone anything, or describing anyone. It was in fact a question (hence the question mark).
Secondly, I needed clarification that he wouldn't actually seriously consider being with someone so young, as was possibly implied by his earlier post. I certainly wouldn't want to be around someone who was so sick-minded as a paedophile (as you probably agree with).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> Erik: I hope no one could ever call me a hypocrite.



A bit like arnaud would hope that nobody could ever call him a paedophile?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Wow......................................................................................

You went from me flirting with someone to me being with someone.

If I would sleep with everyone I flrit with, do you think I would ever have time left to cube? It is really obvious that you don't know me and that you have really bad judgement of character.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 2, 2008)

Back to the earlier issue: why lock old threads? Why not keep them open so they can be updated? I mean, if you make it so after 3 weeks a thread is autolocked...thats like, 75% of the entire forum


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 2, 2008)

@ Dene,

if Arnaud would be a Pdphile, then I would never let
my son Rama driving with him to Czech Open 2007, Arnaud is an OLD brother for most cubers as far as I've seen it during competitions and out of the competitions. If you ask him some helps like stay at his place or pick you up to go to somewhere for a competition HE always help you as long as he can (most of all he is always available).

Dene, if your father is always nice and helpfull person to you and all your friends ,is he a Pdhile ?

Btw Paedophile is a crime so it is very sensitive to call someone with this word even as a joke with someone who close with you .

That's why we call Arnaud "Mr Nice Guy" van Galen"


----------



## Ton (Nov 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> Ok first of all, it wasn't a joke at all, I was completely serious. I wasn't calling anyone anything, or describing anyone. It was in fact a question (hence the question mark).
> Secondly, I needed clarification that he wouldn't actually seriously consider being with someone so young, as was possibly implied by his earlier post. I certainly wouldn't want to be around someone who was so sick-minded as a paedophile (as you probably agree with).



@Dene

Great tip, so next time I want to insult someone , I must put the insult in a question. Good thinking
Are you studying politics?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> Ok first of all, it wasn't a joke at all, I was completely serious.


Didn't you read what I said? It doesn't matter, whether it's a joke or serious it's still an extremely serious accusation. I'm sure you wouldn't enjoy it if someone completely seriously asked "Dene, are you a rapist?" It's a very similar question because of the connotation of the word.



Dene said:


> Secondly, I needed clarification that he wouldn't actually seriously consider being with someone so young, as was possibly implied by his earlier post. I certainly wouldn't want to be around someone who was so sick-minded as a paedophile (as you probably agree with).


Flirting doesn't automatically imply that you intend to sleep with that person. Often it's just mild flattery that makes both people feel good.
Anyway the 18-year-old barrier isn't a line where anything under it is morally despicable and everything over it is A-OK. Except in law. (Isn't age of consent 16 in most of Australia and most of Europe anyway?) I don't think of someone who would go out with a 16- or 17-year-old sick-minded, for example, but I certainly would think that of someone who tries to go out with 8-year-olds. I've looked into anthropology in the past and in a lot of non-industrialized societies pretty much everyone starts sleeping around when they reach puberty. To them, it doesn't hurt anyone, and both people are consenting, so what's the problem? Going out with young (but still postpubescent) girls might be considered wrong in our countries, but biologically it's normal: from nature's point of view, people can and should start having sex as soon as they are capable of producing children.


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2008)

Gah, you all still have me wrong.
I wasn't accusing anything, I was searching for clarifitcaiton that Mr. van Galen would not actually consider going anywhere (and I don't just think you have to have sex with a child to be a paedophile) with someone way too young (and I never mentioned a specific age, qq, but anything under 14 is starting to look really dodgy).
It has now become clear to me that Mr. van Galen considers something as simple as small-talk flirting, which is different to how I would define flirting. (Where I would call talking simply talking, I would say to be flirting there would have to be "fluttering eye-lashes" and "touchy-feely" type of behaviour (not necessarily anything sexual, yet again, to make that clear)).
His original post implied that he would be prepared to flirt with anybody, and by how I would define flirting, that would soon lead to how I would define the behaviour of a paedophile.

To be honest, I don't see the problem in the word, all I see is people misinterpreting what I was trying to get at, and then thinking that the word I used to get there was way out of line (and if you expect me to apologise for that, think again. I don't see the problem, it is only a word).

Also, qq, if someone accused me of being a rapist I would laugh at them and say "I'm a virgin so..."

For the record, I don't think you actually have to have sex with someone "too young" to be a paedophile. Even the intention would be enough for me to call someone such.

Mr van Galen: you are probably right, it is very likely that I have extremely bad judgement of character (which further emphasises my separation from all things "social"). (And to clarify, by social I mean out of academic situations, and actually in person).

Ton: no, I'm studying psychology and philosophy. However I do enjoy politics. Out of interest, what exactly does politics have to do with it?

Yet again, to make clear, I wasn't insulting anyone, but if you consider it an insult, that's your problem, I don't care.


----------



## Ton (Nov 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> Ton: no, I'm studying psychology and philosophy. However I do enjoy politics. Out of interest, what exactly does politics have to do with it?



Ha well, you are very good in twisting words and arguments, I guess you can argue a banana straight.


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol, I take that as a compliment, seeing as I've always had very bad language skills.
I have been getting better, since I have had to force myself to learn how to write for philosophy.
I also assume it is from philosophy that I have learnt to argue, although I don't think I've been twisting any words, my story has been straight from the start!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> and if you expect me to apologise for that, think again. I don't see the problem, it is only a word



If you don't understand that things you say can hurt others, you shouldn't be arguing at all. Besides, the entire point of apologizing is to make someone feel better if you have offended them, whether on purpose or not. It's the polite thing to do. You have the right to refuse to apologize, but everyone else also has the right to not talk to you. Your choice.



Dene said:


> Also, qq, if someone accused me of being a rapist I would laugh at them and say "I'm a virgin so..."



Talk about missing the point... Fine, how about if someone accused you of being a serial murderer? a terrorist?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2008)

Let's be clear about one thing: This is the final post that will mention Dene's question. If anyone wants to continue discussing this, do so via Personal messages, not through the forum. This topic is getting way out of hand.

Dene: If you think paedophile is just a word you need to get your social skills and the rest of your brain checked and improved. I am not just saying that, I mean it. Get help, seriously. If that help asks you why you need help, just say : "Someone said I am good at twisting words and arguments. That makes me laugh out loud and I take that as a compliment"

What if I ever want to change jobs and become a teacher? A future employer googles my name in combination with a group of blacklisted words (paedophile would be on the top of that list) and actually find someone that seriously and repeatedly asks me if I am a paedophile.

I have always posted under my own name because I am carefull about what I say about myself and others in my posts. Some things just don't belong on a forum like this so I didn't post them (the exception being the pickuplines thread where it is obvious to anyone we are just having fun). Asking someone you have never met in person (or just talked to privately) a question like that in a public forum is so out-of-line that an apology should have been the very least you should have done.

Am I a very flirty person? Yes
Do I flirt with sub 18 or even sub 16 girls? Sometimes
Do I openly discuss sexually explicit things with girls I barely know? Yes
Do I know the limits of what I can and cannot do? Absolutely
Am I ever (sexually) interested in girls that are younger than 18? Not since I was 19

End of discussion

Now can we please get back on topic and have more girls announce themselves so I can say "hi" to them?


----------



## Crickets (Nov 3, 2008)

Ooook I guess I'll be the one to get this back on topic. I wish there were more girl cubers, because it really is more of a fair sport. As in we can compete on the same level instead of for example the NBA and the WNBA or the PGA and LPGA. Maybe theres more that come to competions, idk I've never been to one.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2008)

I have seen many girls at competitions. Some are really good, both on a technical and theoretical level. And they are not just interested in 3x3x3 as well.

But in general there are no top 10 female cubers and there are many more men at every competition.

I have noticed that girls are faster at learning Magics compared to guys. Every girl so far has been able to perform the twist move after just seeing me do it once. Guys need a couple of tries. Does anyone have an idea why this is so?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 3, 2008)

I have no idea why this could be, but did you noticed anything about normal cubes? For my friends, the girls mostly struggled more at learning the 3x3 than guys did. I got no experience at magic, I don't own one, but when I borrowed one from a friend another guy was able to repeat it pretty fast, after showing him the whole solve like 3 times.
I hope my girlfriend will get enthusiasm for cubing and learn some algorithms or intuitive techniques, she does megaminx layer by layer with one self-explored algorith in 7 mins while not focusing


----------



## Erik (Nov 3, 2008)

Umm.. girls just do what they see? Guys do what they think what they see and give their own twist to it? 

Anyway, this 'girls-learn-magic-easier-than-boys' thing is very true. My record for teaching a boy would be 5 minutes. My record for teaching a girl is sub-2. I only showed the twist once.. -> she did the twist. Then showed te flipping once -> she did the flipping. I put the magic back in normal state: she did twist and flips in a row :-D (easy as that)

I'll teach some more girls the upcoming week I think


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't noticed that girls are fast at learning magics. I have been very slow at learning magics, but maybe I'm the exception which proves the rule


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2008)

You did the magic jigsaw quick enough


----------



## Rama (Nov 3, 2008)

All I want to see is... a girl breaking a World Record and it doesn't even matter wich WCA-event it would be.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 3, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But in general there are no top 10 female cubers


Ambiguous statement, so maybe not wrong. In megaminx though there's Laëtitia and in 4x4bld there's Shelley.

Wait, actually there are many top 10 female cubers. Just not many female top 10 cubers.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 3, 2008)

Rama said:


> All I want to see is... a girl breaking a World Record and it doesn't even matter wich WCA-event it would be.



I also want to see a girl breaking a World Record, by preference the event being megaminx and the girl being me


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > But in general there are no top 10 female cubers
> ...



I don't see how this statement is ambiguous. I wanted to point out that there were almost no female cubers in the top 10 of the events. I only knew about Laetitia (MegaMinx) and guessed Shelley was another one (4x4x4_bf) so I added the " in general" to allow for these anomalies. Would the statement still have been ambiguous if I had said "in general there are no top 10 male cubers"?

You are right about your "top 10 female cubers" / "female top 10 cubers". But can you explain why there are "in general, no female top 10 cubers"?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 3, 2008)

Ugh, didn't really want to make a point with that, only added it to not implicitly claim you're wrong. But ok, these are the possible interpretations I saw:

1. There are no girls in any top 10.
2. There are almost no girls in any top 10.
3. There are no girls in a "general top 10" (i.e. combined overall ranking).



AvGalen said:


> Would the statement still have been ambiguous if I had said "in general there are no top 10 male cubers"?


No, that would've been unambiguously wrong.


----------



## Fusty (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe this should whole thread could be summarized into just encouraging everyone to actively seek out females to join their respective local cubing clubs. I don't see any logical reason men are predisposed to the cube(without getting into finer points about internal brain structure. If that's the case then you could just think that women might have a different perspective on the cube, most likely a very valuable one).


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I have noticed that girls are faster at learning Magics compared to guys. Every girl so far has been able to perform the twist move after just seeing me do it once. Guys need a couple of tries. Does anyone have an idea why this is so?



Guys know, that it's a stupid thing to learn. So they don't pay attention at all .


----------



## Stefan (Nov 3, 2008)

Fusty said:


> encouraging everyone to actively seek out females to join their respective local cubing clubs.



Why? Seriously, I don't see any reason why you'd do that. Except being horny.

Oh I think people named "Smith" are also very much underrepresented, we should definitely actively seek out people named "Smith" to join our local cubing clubs.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


hey, and i'm 7th for pyraminx


----------



## Stefan (Nov 3, 2008)

Oops, sorry. Yeah, my list wasn't complete, I should've said that. I started with girls having won some event and reduced that to the known ones.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

i think that we are very unlikely to see any improvement in the ratio of girls:boys. at the moment, it seems like less than 1:10. 
the main reason for this could be that guys seem more likely to get obsessed about more 'trivial' things (in my experience). 
i, for one, would like more girls, simply for the fact that it would make us seem slightly less nerdy to the rest of the population


----------



## Jude (Nov 3, 2008)

Escher said:


> i, for one, would like more girls, simply for the fact that it would make us seem slightly less nerdy to the rest of the population



Well put.

Myself, I've taught one girl (directly), who is sub minute, and two others (indirectly), who are both sub 1:30, which brings the boy:girl ratio to 3:1 at my school  Now, I just have to convince them all to compete next Saturday at the UK Open!


----------



## Lofty (Nov 4, 2008)

There are plenty of other reasons besides just being horny... guys and girls are different more then just physically so having more girls can bring different perspectives and personalities to our community that guys couldn't do. I would like to see more girls.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 4, 2008)

Attendance at the first two meetings of Stanford Cube Club this year has been about 2:1 girls to boys (or more).


----------



## brunson (Nov 4, 2008)

It's probably because they heard you'd be there, Lucas. ;-)


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2008)

Lofty said:


> guys and girls are different more then just physically so having more girls can bring different perspectives and personalities to our community that guys couldn't do.


Touché. Maybe I spend too much time with only guys to think of this. Does anyone know a good Barbie forum I could join?


----------



## joey (Nov 4, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > guys and girls are different more then just physically so having more girls can bring different perspectives and personalities to our community that guys couldn't do.
> ...



I've been a member of http://www.thebdoll.com/ for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## Fusty (Nov 4, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Fusty said:
> 
> 
> > encouraging everyone to actively seek out females to join their respective local cubing clubs.
> ...



What I'm saying is that since the cubing community is an established entity, and if maybe it was looking to be more diverse, which you may object to, that a temporary emphasis is put toward recruiting a more diverse range of cubers.

It's just a thought. I wasn't trying to insult the direction of these forums or the community as a whole. I like, to a degree, the brotherhood that happens here. I also like how generally unbiased everyone has been in this thread. I'll stop replying after this considering I've expressed general content.


----------



## Rama (Nov 4, 2008)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



My favourite forum about Barbie, it's in Dutch though:
http://www.poppenforum.yourbb.nl/


----------



## Stefan (Nov 5, 2008)

Fusty said:


> What I'm saying is that since the cubing community is an established entity, and if maybe it was looking to be more diverse, which you may object to, that a temporary emphasis is put toward recruiting a more diverse range of cubers.


To clarify: I do like diversity, I just prefer it to occur naturally rather than laboredly.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Fusty said:
> 
> 
> > encouraging everyone to actively seek out females to join their respective local cubing clubs.
> ...


 
I combined both last night by actively searching for girls named "Smith".
Results so far:
* Girls seem to be everywhere in The Netherlands (even in the men's bathroom)
* When you ask them for their name, they give their first name, not their last name
* When you ask them if their last name is Smith, they all answer that it is not
* I have met 2 girls with a lastname of "Smit"
* Both were willing to perform the sexy move
* 1 Smith girl already knew that move, but had never thought of performing it 6 times. She liked the result.

I didn't ask them about their favorite barbie forum because I hadn't read that part yet. Maybe someone could do the same research (I encourage Stefan to do this!) and include the barbie-question.

And I also like diversity, but I don't mind doing extra work to create it sometimes

P.S. I don't know any local cubing clubs. I consider myself to be a worldwide cubing club member


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a straight copy/paste to prove that Erik is worse than I am 

Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:01):
'excuse me, is your name something with smith?'
no?
'why I am asking you? Dunno, just a random question. Alright we have to go again, it's a long trip to Geneva' girl:
geneva?

Arnaud van Galen says (0:01):
Variation for the really nice girls:

Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:01):
'yes we are going to a one day tournament', girl ; 'wow, for what'. ummm..... cubing... girl: 'cool I'll join you!'

Arnaud van Galen says (0:01):
Is your name "van Galen"?
No?

Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:01):
do you want it to be? 

Arnaud van Galen says (0:01):
Do you want it to be?

Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:01):
geniaal

Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:02):
'hi, you look like a nice girl. Do you want me to teach you the cube or do you want to skip that and go straight to the sex part?'
btw, is your name smith??
yes why? Then I know what to say after I tought you the cube?

lol dit is echt geniaal

Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:04):
"'hi, you look like a nice girl. Do you want me to teach you the cube or do you want to skip that and go straight to the sex part?'" < ---- pickupline? 
Erik Akkersdijk (Kubus Enschede) says (0:05):
or do you want to skip that and change your name to van Galen now?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

my favourite part... "do you want to skip that and change your name to van Galen now?" 

arnaud, do you want to skip the wedding part and just be married anyway ?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 7, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> my favourite part... "do you want to skip that and change your name to van Galen now?"
> 
> arnaud, do you want to skip the wedding part and just be married anyway ?



charlie, do you want to skip the divorce/berakup part and just stay friends anyway?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > my favourite part... "do you want to skip that and change your name to van Galen now?"
> ...



ahhhh sure. why not!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > guys and girls are different more then just physically so having more girls can bring different perspectives and personalities to our community that guys couldn't do.
> ...



I just met Nel last weekend. She probably knows everything about dolls you ever want to know.
Also, I find it sad that you didn't post anything about you performing a "Smith" experiment. I really think it would be a good thing for you to do (if you decide to do so, I will read a math book )


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 18, 2008)

Dene is trying to deceive us!


Dene said:


> Dyste said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure there's Dene, at least.
> ...


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2008)

Didn't you hear, I'm a girl now?


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 18, 2008)

I study maths and I studied computer science, so I know that "having long hair" doesn't mean "being a girl"


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> Didn't you hear, I'm a girl now?



I miss your old avatar already.


----------



## keefdcuber (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys, oh, and girls of course ,

Isn't Jasmine Lee a member on here? If not, why not? She must be Australia's biggest cubing influence having competed in international competitions.


Keith


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2008)

there are no girls on the internet


----------



## guusrs (Nov 18, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I just met Nel last weekend. She probably knows everything about dolls you ever want to know.
> Also, I find it sad that you didn't post anything about you performing a "Smith" experiment. I really think it would be a good thing for you to do (if you decide to do so, I will read a math book )



Arnaud, 
Is Nel the girl from Urk that definitely wanted to learn how to solve the cube?
And did she succeeded?
She was funny, all shaking when I gave her a free cube!
Gus


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you hear, I'm a girl now?
> ...



Yea same, but it goes against the current trend


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder why Speedcubing is a male dominated hobby


----------



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe it would be less male-dominated if we didn't have any people who learned to cube to impress girls...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 20, 2008)

cubing to get a girl?
maybe to show how fast your fingers are (if ya know what I mean)
but doesn't it only prove you're too geeky for her?


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know why there are so few girls in speedcubing.
But I think it's for the same reason than they are few girls studying maths and computer science (but I don't know what is that reason )
(and I'm a girl who studied computer science, who study maths and who cube )


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2008)

i really hope nobody is learning to cube to impress girls. that's probably the saddest thing i've ever heard.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 20, 2008)

Kian said:


> i really hope nobody is learning to cube to impress girls. that's probably the saddest thing i've ever heard.



On the other hand: *teaching* a girl to cube to impress her seems ok to me!

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

guusrs said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I just met Nel last weekend. She probably knows everything about dolls you ever want to know.
> ...



Yes, that is the same Nel. We discussed a nickname for her and decided on Choco-Nel, but apparently she decided to stick with just Nel. By the end of Saturday she could solve the 3x3x3 with some guidance by me and the cheat-sheet we created. I think she is practising it now during her daily bus travelling from Urk to Zwolle



guusrs said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > i really hope nobody is learning to cube to impress girls. that's probably the saddest thing i've ever heard.
> ...



Teaching anyone to cube seems ok to me.
I personally like the "no longer impressed" moment where the "student" realises that just solving a cube isn't *that* impressive and that they will be able to do it themselves.



Hepheron said:


> I wonder why Speedcubing is a male dominated hobby



I don't understand that either. I must have taughed at least a hundred girls how to solve a cube. Compared to the dozen or so guys I have taughed how to do it I would think cubing would be a female dominated hobby by now.

I can think of 3 explanations:
1) Most guys mostly teach other guys (that would make me sad)
2) The girls I taughed use their new skill to pick up guys by teaching them how to solve a cube (that would make me very proud)
3) Girls like cubing, but are less likely to become addicted to it so they don't become *speed*cubers


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2008)

i would agree with number three 
but jude and his gf might have something to say about that...


----------

